# 8.Schinder(hannes) in Emmelshausen



## Ellenbogen-Raus (15. Dezember 2011)

8.Schinder(hannes) MTB Super-Bike in Emmelshausen

Termin: 05.05.2012 (Samstag)Kids Race
           06.05.2012 der Schinder(hannes)

Neuer Start und Zielbereich : Gelände am ZAP(mitten in Emmelshausen)
Strecken:Funstrecke    22 Km  550 Hm
             Kurzstrecke   40 Km   900 Hm
             Halbamrathon 73 Km 1750 Hm
             Marathon       96 Km 2300 Hm

Anmeldung ab mitte Jan.2012  

der 7.Schinder(hannes) 2011 hatte 936 Starter
2012 ?????

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Dezember 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Neuer Start und Zielbereich : Gelände am ZAP(mitten in Emmelshausen


Klappt das da auch mit dem Parken? Ich fand gerade den alten Start/Ziel-Bereich ideal, weil problemlos in der An- und Abreise und ruhig außerhalb gelegen. 

Bin aber auf jeden Fall wieder am Start und freue mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (16. Dezember 2011)

Schwarzer Kater

Parkmöglichkeiten jede Menge, im Ort in der Nähe vom Gelände.
Sollte es feucht werden steht man nicht so im Matsch, zumindest nicht im Start und Zielbereich !!!!!!
Die Eröffnungsrunde geht Teilweise durch den Ort !!!
Wir haben uns dafür entschieden den Start und Zielbereich zu verlegen um im Ort zu sein
und genug Platz zu haben für das was wir vorhaben, wenn alles klappt.!!!
klar am Sportplatz war es auch schön . 
wir werden sehen.

Schön das du dabei bist.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Jule (21. Dezember 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Sollte es feucht werden steht man nicht so im Matsch, zumindest nicht im Start und Zielbereich !!!!!!
> Die Eröffnungsrunde geht Teilweise durch den Ort !!!


 
Aber aber....es wird doch nicht regnen!! 

Ich find' die Verlegung in den Ort super. Danke für die ganze Organisation!
Der Termin ist schon längst in den Kalender eingetragen.

Freu mich drauf! 
Gruß aus Aachen
Jule


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (21. Dezember 2011)

Unsere Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch

aber wir werden sehen.

Schön das du wieder dabei bist 

Wir geben alles, vom Orgateam.....
ist ne ganzjahresarbeit...

Der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (21. Dezember 2011)

Den Start/Ziel bereich ans ZAP zu verlegen ist ja super !!
Bleibt der Streckenverlauf sonst gleich, oder gibts ganz neue kurse ?


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Vodka Wasser

ZAP denken wir auch, wird super denk ich.

Es gibt eine Einführungsrunde ca 5km dann steigen wir bei ca Km 12
in die alte Strecke ein, es gibt verschiedene kl Änderungen
bei Halb und Marathon. Funstrecke ca 80% anders wir 2011

gruß vom Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Dave.82 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> ... dann steigen wir bei ca Km 12
> in die alte Strecke ein, ...


 
Wobei die Trails bis km 12 der alten Strecke am Ende der neuen Strecke wieder drangehangen werden, die gehen also nicht verloren


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (29. Dezember 2011)

kein Meter wird verschenkt..
Danke Dave,


----------



## schoeppi (4. Januar 2012)

Ne andere Frage hätte ich.
Wie gross bzw. wie stark besucht ist denn das Kids-Race?
Wird in den üblichen Altersklassen gestartet?

Mein Junior ist immer ganz heiss auf sowas.
Nur mag ich ungern 120km fahren und dann ist nur ne handvoll Kids am Start.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (6. Januar 2012)

hallo schoeppi

Wir werden auch bei den Kids eine Online Starterliste erstellen,das wird aber
noch etwas dauern.
Wie alt ist dein Junior ?

Schau mal unter www.Schinderhannes-mtb.de
nach da sind die Ergebnisse der letzten jahre drin.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JONAS- (6. Januar 2012)

Werden bei der Langstrecke  Runden gefahren oder ist das eine "eigene" Strecke ?


----------



## Dave.82 (6. Januar 2012)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Werden bei der Langstrecke Runden gefahren oder ist das eine "eigene" Strecke ?


 
Eine Strecke ohne Runden, beim Schinderhannes werden keine Streckenabschnitte doppelt gefahren


----------



## Connay (7. Januar 2012)

Bin auch wieder am Start und werde mal ne längere Distanz wählen...


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2012)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> hallo schoeppi
> 
> Wir werden auch bei den Kids eine Online Starterliste erstellen,das wird aber
> noch etwas dauern.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich nicht gefunden.
Bis dahin ist meiner 8, und wir werden wohl dabei sein.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (13. Januar 2012)

es ist soweit

Anmeldung geöffnetauch in diesen Jahr die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen erhalten
unser T Shirt.

Der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (21. Januar 2012)

die ersten *100* haben es geschafft und sind angemeldet.

Geb ja zu das Wetter macht keine Laune sich anzumelden, aber........
es werden auch andere Tage kommen!!!!!!!!!!!

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipa (24. Januar 2012)

Hab mich auch angemeldet,Unterkunft ist auch gebucht, dann kanns ja los gehen. Bin das erstemal dabei just for fun die Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. Januar 2012)

Super .

wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer

Wenn du am Samstag anreist, kannst du Abends deine Startunterlagen abholen und am Sonntag ganzzzzzz entspannt Starten.

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## StefanBach (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo, habe mich auch angemeldet aber keine Emailbestätigung bekommen mit den Kontoinformationen um bezahlen zu können. Kann die auch nirgendwo auf der Seite sonst finden. Nachsehen ob ich evtl. meine email falsch eingetragan habe auch nicht. Aber bei einem Versuch mich nochmal anzumelden seh ich im Formular das die schonmal eingetragen wurde und zwar richtig. Muss ich mich nur noch gedulden oder ist was schief gelaufen?
MfG


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Stefan

kannst du dich an die Anmeldung wenden: [email protected]
das ist Tourist Info in Emmelshausen über die läuft die Anmeldung,
kann nicht sagen was schief gelaufen ist.
Thomas Biersch vom ZAP kann dir da ganz bestimmt helfen.
ich werd die auch schon mal informieren.
meld dich hier wieder ob's geklappt hat.

ansonsten sehen wir uns am 06.05. ...............

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (11. Februar 2012)

Samstag 11.02.2012 frisch im Schinderhannesland  -14°C
es kann nur wärmer werden.


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (12. Februar 2012)

..... und es wird wärmer .....

Claudia Kleinert hat es gerade versprochen


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (13. Februar 2012)

ja und Schnee gibts auch bei uns, aber besser jetzt wie im Mai


----------



## bub1968 (26. Februar 2012)

Bin auch das erste mal dabei, Halbmarathon Strecke...schau ma mal wie es wird ;-)


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. Februar 2012)

schön das du dabei bist
Las dich überraschen.....
bis jetzt war es immer super.......manchmal auch das Wetter

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## lonleyrider (27. Februar 2012)

Start im Ort? Das geht ja mal gar nicht!
Es gibt zwei Sachen, die zum Schinderhannes dazu gehören: Matsch und Sportplatz!
Aber dabei sein werde ich dennoch, ist ja klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (28. Februar 2012)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Start im Ort? Das geht ja mal gar nicht!
> Es gibt zwei Sachen, die zum Schinderhannes dazu gehören: Matsch und Sportplatz!
> Aber dabei sein werde ich dennoch, ist ja klar!



Hallo Vielfahrer

Klar gehört Matsch dazu, obwohl wir (Orgateam)auch mal froh sind wenn wir
trocken bleiben

Im Ort= es wird super werden.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (8. März 2012)

Wie in jeden Jahr die 300 ersten bezahlten Anmeldungen erhalten das begehrte
Schinder(hannes) T Shirt
Wer noch eins haben will, muß sich beeilen

Der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (17. März 2012)

Was ist das ?   

Anmeldewetter


----------



## lonleyrider (17. März 2012)

Zumnidest kein Schinderhanneswetter...aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (17. März 2012)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Zumnidest kein Schinderhanneswetter...aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf




Das ist ja nur ein Köder, das sonnige Wetter, 
aber in wirklichkeit haben wir da einiges drauf


----------



## unknownbeats (25. März 2012)

high
ist zwar noch ne weile hin bin aber jetzt schon auf der suche nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein bike.wohne in düsseldorf würde aber auch gerne zu jeder  stadt im umfeld kommen um "aufgesammelt" zu werden.
könnt euch ja mal wenn einer noch platz hat mal melden
gr micha


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. März 2012)

Fahrgemeinschaft  gute Idee

Ich hoffe du findest eine Mitfahrgelegenheit,

allerdings mußt du beim Schinder(hannes) selber "fahren"


----------



## unknownbeats (26. März 2012)

dort muss ich selber fahren???? shit hätte ich wohl besser die ausschreibung genauer durch gelesen -)
dann muss ich wohl noch ein wenig mehr trainieren...
gr micha


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (27. März 2012)

Hi micha

je nach Streckenlänge die du fährst, wäre etwas Training nicht schlecht 

ich bin eher son Kurzstreckler(Spar mir das viele Training)

Der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave.82 (27. März 2012)

Training lohnt sich! Für die jeweils ersten drei in den Altersklassen gibt es wieder unsere heiß begehrten Pokale!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wettermann (5. April 2012)

*Soâ¦â¦ihr lieben,*


*nur noch 4 Wochen bis zum Start !*

*Wie in jedem Jahr das Wetter fÃ¼r den 6.Mai. 2012*

*Es sieht so ausâ¦das wir die Stecke bei Sonne und Ã¼ber*
*22 C. ausschildern werden !*

*(Wir sind ja schon ab Mitte der Woche fÃ¼r euch im Wald*
*die Strecke am  Kehren )*

*Also ...braun gebrannt werden wir euch am 6.Mai begrÃ¼Ãen.*

*Jetzt zu eurem Wetter am Starttag (Sonntag 6.Mai),*
*Das Beste zuerst, es bleibt Trocken nur die Temperatur wird*
*nicht Ã¼ber 15 C. steigen.*
*Die Sonne kommt dann mal kurz raus wenn ihr im Ziel seit,*
*und das Weizen Bier geniest.*

*! Nicht vergessen ! *

  Start â Ziel ist in diesem Jahr am ZAP . (Zentrum am Park)
  Im Herzen von Emmelshausen.

  Aber keine Panik von der Autobahn/BundesstraÃe aus
    werden die âGelbenâ Schilder, die ihr ja von der Streckenausschilderung kennt den Weg zu einem der reichlich vorhandenen ParkplÃ¤tze fÃ¼hren.


  Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## the_scot69 (11. April 2012)

Hallo Schinder(hannes),
gibt´s die Strecke als GPS Track ? 

grüßle 
m.


----------



## Wettermann (11. April 2012)

the_scot69 schrieb:


> Hallo Schinder(hannes),
> gibt´s die Strecke als GPS Track ?
> 
> grüßle
> m.



Ju,Hu Scot 69,
Ja die gibt es,aber hab Verständnis nicht von uns !




Aus den bekannten Gründen die wohl jeder Veranstalter
hat .
Aber ich hab da mal einen Tipp für Dich.



Schon eine schöne Tradition: Die alljährliche  Streckenvorstellung beim Schinderhannes.
Diesmal am Sonntag, 22.4.12. Treffpunkt: 10.00 Uhr am ZAP,  Rhein-Mosel-Str. 45, 56281 Emmelshausen.
Wir fahren die neue Einführungsrunde durch die City sowie alte  und neue Teile der Strecke.
Bitte kurze Anmeldung an [email protected]
Viele Grüße vom 
Schinderhannes-MTB e. V.



Wie du ja vielleicht weist haben wir in diesem Jahr ein
neues Start -Ziel Gelände, das heißt  der einstieg
in unsere Strecke ist eine Neue.
Also alle GPS Track die du irgend wo findest stimmen dadurch nicht mehr.

L.G. Der Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## the_scot69 (12. April 2012)

Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
sooo wichtig ist mir das mit der Strecke auch nicht   denke ich werde sie mir im Mai im realen Leben anschauen 

rock on m.


----------



## Wettermann (24. April 2012)

*500 ! 
na ,geht doch !


*Zum Wetter :Hab da beim ersten Wetter -Ausblick etwas geschummelt .
Es werden keine 15 C. , es werden 16 C. 
Und es bleibt Trocken !

Wir sehen uns , euer Wettermann 
vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. April 2012)

Wettermann schrieb:


> *500 !
> na ,geht doch !
> 
> 
> ...



Wir werden in der Sonne liegen beim Ausschildern, wenn Zeit ist


----------



## Chr!s (25. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

weshalb ist bis dato noch keine Anmeldung für das Kids-Rennen samstags möglich?
Wäre schön, wenn man das jetzt 9 Tage vor der Veranstaltung realisieren könnte.

MfG

Chr!S


----------



## kona86 (26. April 2012)

Hallo,
jetzt gibt es gleiche Rechte für alle: Die Kleinen können sich für das Kids-Race auch online anmelden. ....und zwar ab sofort unter www.schinderhannes-mtb.de.


*Eine Bitte haben wir noch: Seit Jahren arbeiten wir gut mit den Jagdpächtern zusammen, die uns immer wieder das Befahren Ihrer Reviere erlauben. Da am 1.5. die Bockjagd freigegeben wird, bitten wir, die Strecke ab 30.4. bis zum Renntag nicht mehr zu befahren.*

Bis bald im Hunsrück
Schinderhannes-MTB e. V.


----------



## Chr!s (26. April 2012)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt gibt es gleiche Rechte für alle: Die Kleinen können sich für das Kids-Race auch online anmelden. ....und zwar ab sofort [...]



Schön, dass es jetzt endlich geklappt hat. Aber wie hoch ist denn jetzt das Startgeld für die Kids? 5  (s. Homepage) oder 6  (s. Online-Anmeldung)?

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. April 2012)

Hallo Chris

wir hatten da kl Pronleme mit der Kids Anmeldung.

6,00 sind richtig

da wir 2012 mitten im Ort Starten erfordert es vom Orga-team schon
einiges ab.
wir machen es auch "nur nebenbei"

Hoffe alle habe verständniss dafür.

Ihr werdet belohnt dafür

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Kastel67 (29. April 2012)

Hallo Oberschinder,

gibt es einen Stellplatz für Wohnwagen? Ich würde schon gerne am Samstagabend anreisen und brauche ein Plätzchen.

Grüße von der Seba 

k67


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (29. April 2012)

Hallo Kastel

klar haben wir, am besten bei uns oder mir melden, wir sagen dann wo du hin kannst,  in der Nähe vom Startplatz am ZAP
wir wecken dich am Sonntag ab 6:00 uhr mit Musik

der Ober(schinder)


----------



## Kastel67 (29. April 2012)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Hallo Kastel
> 
> klar haben wir, am besten bei uns oder mir melden, wir sagen dann wo du hin kannst,  in der Nähe vom Startplatz am ZAP
> wir wecken dich am Sonntag ab 6:00 uhr mit Musik
> ...



Dazu zwei Scheiben Toast, ein weich gekochtes Ei (4,5 Minuten), ein Jogurt Natur, zwei Kaffee, etwas Erdbeermarmelade und zwei Scheiben Salami luftgetrocknet, ein Glas o-Saft. 

Danke!


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (29. April 2012)

Hallo Kastel

allso jetzt mal nicht übertreiben. sonst müßen wir  die Stellplatzgebühren(5 Sterne Hotelservice)  aber kräftig anziehen
den eigentlich sollte der Stellplatz ja kostenlos sein.

Wir vom Orgateam haben in diesem Jahr schon einiges mehr zu tun.

wir sehen uns  vor oder nach dem schinden

der Ober(schinder)


----------



## lonleyrider (29. April 2012)

Hoffentlich regnet es an den Tagen vorher, damit wir das traditionelle Schinderhanneswetter haben!
Ich habe zumindest alles menschenmögliche dafür getan.....:
http://youtu.be/HQGW5a0q51w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (30. April 2012)

da ich dieses wochenende 2 mokke events ( sundern +ctf in essen ) hinter mir habe könnte es ruhig was trockener sein lol


----------



## unknownbeats (30. April 2012)

hab mal ne frage an die einheimischen -)
muss leider mit bus und bahn anreisen(aus düsseldorf) wie schaffe ich das am besten um 9uhr da zu sein(starte halbmarathon) bis koblenz oder boppard ist klar aber der rest der strecke ist irgendwie kompliziert .... ?
thx und gr micha


----------



## lonleyrider (30. April 2012)

V


----------



## unknownbeats (30. April 2012)

hab ja hier und bei facebook schon angefragt bis jetzt null antworten bzw eine absage -(
gr
von boppard würde ja glaub von der streckenlänge zum einrollen noch gehen aber das wird ja nur bergauf sein die körner werd ich sicher später noch brauchen bzw vermissen


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. April 2012)

unknownbeats

Mitfahrgelegenheit oder Zug ab Boppard, ab Koblenz Busverbindung, weiß nicht ob die Biks mitnehmen.
Boppard hoch ,ca 100 überNN, wir 460 über NN, zum einrollen zu viel HM,
(für mich auf jeden Fall)

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (2. Mai 2012)

kurzentschlossen bin ich jetzt auch dabei. Gibt es halt keinen Rheinland Cup.
Wollte die letzten Jahre auch schon immer mit fahren.
Dieses mal hat es endlich geklappt!


----------



## Wettermann (2. Mai 2012)

Tag 1.   für euch im Wald beim Ausschildern  ! 

8.30 Uhr (es ist noch tiefe Nacht) die  Schinder(männer) b.z.w.(frau) beladen die Fahrzeuge.
9.00 Uhr es geht Los (Brille putzen damit man die  Karte lesen kann)
9.30 Uhr mitten im Wald (hast du die Kabelbänder ?  ...... Nein ,das geht ja gut Los)
11.30 Uhr 15 km geschafft (also mit 3 Fahrzeugen  a.2 Mann/Frau)
13.00 Uhr Mittag (heute kein Mittagschlaf !!!!!  ) 
14.00 Uhr weiter (650 Voranmeldungen wollen ne  schön Beschilderte Strecke)
17.00 Uhr jetzt reicht es auch (Feierabend  ) 
20.00 Uhr IBC Forum (Mensch , noch keiner über das  Wetter gemeckert )




So,das war der Tag vom Wettermann.

Wie sag ich immer,beim Schinder(hannes) muss
sogar der Wettermann zum Ausschildern in den
Wald


----------



## unknownbeats (3. Mai 2012)

dann fang ich mal an : lol
das wird ja eine tolle regenschlacht!!!!!!!!!!
freu mich trotzdem ganz dolle drauf


----------



## onkeldueres (3. Mai 2012)

Schinderhannes ohne Matsch ist wie Köln ohne Dom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2012)

suche mitfahrgelegenheit ab mainz/wiesbaden nach emmelshausen für rad + mich.


----------



## kona86 (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält wird die Strecke am Sonntag verdammt schnell! Ein paar Matschlöcher haben wir allerdings extra für euch präpariert.

Typisch für den Schinderhannes blüht natürlich der Raps.


----------



## Wettermann (3. Mai 2012)

Tag 2.   für euch im Wald beim Ausschildern  ! 

9.00 Uhr  Start (Heute durften wir ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen,Danke Oberschinder(hannes)
9.30 Uhr Mitten im Wald (Hast noch Schrauben ?....
Na klar ! )
 10.30 Uhr  Die Sonne lacht !!!(Sonnencreme vergessen)
11.30 Uhr  Hab jetzt schon Hunger (wann war nochmal
Mittagspause)
 13.00 Uhr Mittag (schon wieder kein Mittagschlaf !!!!!  ) 
14.00 Uhr  70% der Strecke fertig (Heute mit 5 Fahrzeugen
a 2 Mann/Frau)
17.00 Uhr  Ja ,ist denn schon Feierabend





20.00 Uhr IBC Forum (Mensch,es hat noch niemand nach der richtigen Reifenwahl gefragt !  )




So,das war der 2.Tag vom Wettermann " für euch im
Wald"


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (3. Mai 2012)

Wettermann schrieb:


> /
> 20.00 Uhr IBC Forum (Mensch,es hat noch niemand nach der richtigen Reifenwahl gefragt !



*X King vorne wie hinten lautet die Antwort!
Egal welches Wetter!*


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Mai 2012)

Frage: bei ca.4,5h Fahrtzeit für den Marathon sollte es Verpflegungsstellen geben...? bei Km ? Trinken zum nachfüllen - Flaschen ?

Info vorab wäre nett...

weil wir reisen Sonntagfrüh direkt aus dem Schwarzwald an ... und da wird nicht mehr viel Zeit bleiben , ausser Startnummer abholen und dranpappen...

JOE


----------



## unknownbeats (4. Mai 2012)

@kona "Wenn das Wetter hält wird die Strecke am Sonntag verdammt schnell! Ein paar Matschlöcher haben wir allerdings extra für euch präpariert.

Typisch für den Schinderhannes blüht natürlich der Raps"
das hättet ihr euch warscheinlich sparen können wenn wetter .de recht behält wird es ab sa morgen mehr oder weniger durchweg regnen...
gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche ab Köln, Bonn oder Brühl noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Schinderhannes. 
Fährt jemand und kann mich mitnehmen? 

LG, 

Verena


----------



## Dave.82 (4. Mai 2012)

*Verpflegungsstellen:*

*Marathon:* 3 Verpflegungsstellen + 2 weitere Wasserstellen + Zielverpflegung
*Halbmarathon:* 2 Verpflegungsstellen + 2 weitere Wasserstellen + Zielverpflegung
*Kurzstrecke:* 1 Verpflegungsstelle + Zielverpflegung
*Funstrecke:* Zielverpflegung

Es werden keine Flaschen gereicht, nur Becher. 

*Reifen:*

Bin die Fun-Strecke und Teile der Kurzstrecke heute mit Racing Ralph vorne und hinten abgefahren. Da es NOCH relativ trocken ist im Wald absolut kein Problem. Wie es am Sonntag aussieht müsst Ihr den Wettermann fragen. Ich habe gehört er wettet gerne...

Heute war Tag 3 des ausschilderns:
07:00 aufstehen Funstrecke & Kurzstrecke (tlw) abfahren
10:00 Reste ausschildern
14:00 Zelt aufbauen
15:00 8km Kidsstrecke ausschildern
18:00 Würstchen grillen
19:00 "Zuschauerrunde" abstecken und mit dem Wettermann über Entfernungsangaben fachsimpeln.


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> Frage: bei ca.4,5h Fahrtzeit für den Marathon sollte es Verpflegungsstellen geben...? bei Km ? Trinken zum nachfüllen - Flaschen ?
> 
> Info vorab wäre nett...
> 
> ...



welche strecke willst du fahren? eventuell komme ich auch ... wenn es nicht zu schlammig und nass wird ...


----------



## Dave.82 (5. Mai 2012)

*Hier noch die Kilometerangaben der Verpflegungspunkte:*

Marathon: 21,5 / 40,0 (nur Wasser) / 53,5 / 68,5 / 82,5 (nur Wasser) / 96 (Zielverpfelegung)

Halbarathon: 21,5 / 35,0 (nur Wasser) / 46,5 / 60,0 (nur Wasser) / 73 (Zielverpfelegung)

Kurzstrecke: 21,5 / 40 (Zielverpfelegung)

Funstrecke: 22 (Zielverpflegung)


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Mai 2012)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> *Hier noch die Kilometerangaben der Verpflegungspunkte:*
> 
> Marathon: 21,5 / 40,0 (nur Wasser) / 53,5 / 68,5 / 82,5 (nur Wasser) / 96 (Zielverpfelegung)
> 
> ...



DANKE !!!

@powder: ich fahr natürlich den Marathon,hatte überlegt den halben,weil der später startet,aber ob ich jetzt um 4 oder um halb 5 losfahre ist ja auch egal...ich bring noch einen Kollegen aus Freiburg mit...mit Dir könnten wir dann einen schnellen 3er Zug organisieren...

JOE


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2012)

ich entscheide morgen früh kurzfristig - auf regen und schlammschlacht habe ich keine lust. 


wie ist denn im moment das hunsrück-wetter? hier nieselt es nur ab und zu, wäre nicht so schlimm ...


----------



## Trekki (5. Mai 2012)

Hier in Bonn (ca. 60km nördlich von Emmelshausen) hat es jetzt 2 Tage lang geregnet. Schlaf lieber aus.


----------



## Sauron1977 (5. Mai 2012)

Hier im Taunus (ca 50km östlich) haben gerade eben Amazonas, Nil und Mekong gleichzeitig Guten Tach gesagt.
Das könnte bisschen schlammig werden morgen.
Wahrscheinlich weiche ich auch auf die Variante "ausschlafen" aus!


----------



## Cornells (5. Mai 2012)

So eine Schlammpackung ist doch gut für die Haut :-D
Ich hoffe ihr habt genug möglichkeiten Bike und Körper wieder zu entschlammen


----------



## SchappiXT (5. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Da will man seit Jahren einmal das Rennen mitfahren, obwohl man direkt aus der nähe kommt und dann SO ein Wetter 

Kenne die Strecke nicht, aber wenns schon traditionell ne Schlammschlacht ist/wird, dann schon ich mein Material lieber. Hier in der Gegend um Kastellaun schüttets ununterbrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (5. Mai 2012)

das gibt auf alle Fälle eine richtige Schlammpackung. 
Mein armes Bike.


----------



## Toni172 (5. Mai 2012)

wo ist die Startnummernausgabe ?????? Auch am ZAP ????


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. Mai 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> das gibt auf alle Fälle eine richtige Schlammpackung.
> Mein armes Bike.


Ich faß es nicht! Da fährt der Toni mit und ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei.


----------



## kona86 (5. Mai 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wo ist die Startnummernausgabe ?????? Auch am ZAP ????



Ja! Bis morgen!


----------



## kona86 (5. Mai 2012)

Bzgl. dem Wetter... es wird super egal wie


----------



## unknownbeats (5. Mai 2012)

hab mir gerade hinten nobby nic montiert hoffe das ich damit von der stelle komm.. 
feu mich aber trotzdem bis morgen
mfg


----------



## Deleted 217913 (6. Mai 2012)

Mache mich gleich auf den Weg, das Wetter ist aber äußerst besch.....eiden


----------



## lonleyrider (6. Mai 2012)

Ahhhh, war das geil!
Typisches Schinderhannes Wetter! Ich finde den Matsch total geil...und von oben war es ja fast während des gesamten Rennens trocken!

*Aber eines an das Org.-Team: Zwei Dampfstrahler und ein Gartenschlauch sind zu wenig!!*

*Sonst aber alles gut organisiert! Ein Lob und Danke an die Streckenposten und alle Helfer, due einen Sonntag geopfert haben und lange im Schlamm / Regen ausgeharrt haben!*


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Mai 2012)

Japs war echt alles prima bis auf den bereits angesprochenen Punkt, gute 50min auf die Fahrradreinigung warten geht auf die Nerven... gibt dann ja auch noch so Spezis die 5min brauchen um auch wirklich jeden noch so kleinen Dreckspritzer zu beseitigen... aber da kann die Orga ja nix für  Aber wie gesagt, nur ein kleiner einzelner Kritikpunkt bei einer sonst super Veranstaltung  Die Duschen waren grandios, lecker Essen, gute Stimmung, eindeutige Streckenausschilderung, einfache Parkmöglichkeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (6. Mai 2012)

Super Event, danke. **** auf die Wartezeit bei der Radreinigung, das ist Regeneration. Ich hoffe das sich von den ganzen Schlamm- und Regenanbetern keiner ernsthaft weh getan hat, weil jetzt beschweren ist pussy.
Kleiner Wunsch für nächstes Jahr: Verbietet Schutzbleche.


----------



## saboridah (6. Mai 2012)

Großes Lob ans Orga-Team! Super Veranstaltung. Beim waschen hab ich mich garnicht erst angestellt. Bike aufs Dach geschnallt und gehofft, dass der Regen wäscht. War aber leider zuviel Matsch.
Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## Deleted 217913 (6. Mai 2012)

Super Organisation, geile Schlammschlacht, Duschtruck einwandfrei (war auch bitter nötig  ).
Dickes Lob an die Veranstalter und die vielen Helfer !!!


Leider war das Warten am Bike-Waschplatz zu lange, da aber eines von 3 Rädern im Innenraum transportiert werden musste, war es unbedingt nötig auf die Wäsche zu warten.


----------



## Chris_WW (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

der Wettergott hatte ja tatsächlich so etwas wie Einsehen.
Bis Emmelshausen nur Starkregen, dann 10 Minuten vor dem Start (10h)  trocken, bis kurz vor Rennende fast kein Regen.
Erst nach Stärkung und Plausch im Ziel fing es wieder an stark zu regnen.

Sehr gute Organisation 

Überall trotz des Wetters sympahische und freundliche Helfer.
Hoffe, dass das OrgaTeam das Lob an die vielen helfenden Hände weiterreicht. Hatte unterwegs nicht immer Zeit "Danke" oder "Hallo"  zu sagen 

Dass 3 Waschstellen bei diesen Bedinungen nicht ausreichen, um schnell die Bikes zu waschen ist klar.....
6 hätten aber auch nicht viel mehr gebracht, wenn man sieht, dass einige ihre Jahreswäsche am Bike machen......
Vielleicht sollte man die Bikewäsche auch an das Orgateam übergeben. Dann klappts mit Sicherheit schneller......


Dachte immer, dass es Lehmboden nur im Westerwald gibt. Bin eines Besseren belehrt worden. Fat Albert hatte ich extra montiert, Muddy Mary wären besser gewesen. 

Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Christoph


----------



## Giom (6. Mai 2012)

kona86 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält wird die Strecke am Sonntag verdammt schnell!



bestimmt 

Spaß bei Seite, Danke für die super Orga!!!


----------



## Trekki (6. Mai 2012)

Mein Start um 8.30h





Ob der Regen um 10h aufgehört hat, habe ich nicht kontrolliert.

Das mit dem Bedanken habe ich schon gepflegt, nur bei einem Helfer nicht: er stand bei einer Streckenteilung sehr ungünstig zum Schild, ich bin falsch abgebogen. Der Helfer hat nicht einmal die Zähne auseinander bekommen und mich falsch fahren lassen. Den Fehler habe ich nach einigen 100m gemerkt. Für den 1sten Platz der AK hat es aber doch noch gereicht 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (6. Mai 2012)

bin ich zu blind oder sind noch keine plätze veröffentlicht wie ich abgehauen bin hing nur bis platz 28 beim halb marathon aus....
gruss
ps anstrengend wars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2012)

war auch da - weil es heute morgen bei uns in ffm so schön trocken war. war in emmelshausen ja nicht ganz so und erst 5 minuten vor dem start konnte ich mich durchringen zu fahren. lief aber trotz kaltstart besser als erwartet und hinten raus konnte ich noch einige aufrollen. hätte doch die langstrecke fahren sollen. 


orga: top - bis auf die fehlenden dampfstrahler, habe deshalb fast die siegerehrung verpasst  

strecke: auch top. kam mit rocket ron vorne und hinten gut durch und musste nur 2 mal kurz vom bike, weil nix mehr ging. 

helfer: spitzenklasse. ganz besonders der antriebsreiniger an einer der laben hat sich ein extra-lob verdient.


----------



## Kastel67 (6. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt mal die Biker Suppe probiert. War gar kein Biker drinnen und sie war gar nicht mal so lecker. 

Aber sonst eine Superveranstaltung. Das neue Konzept am ZAP gefällt mir. War doch der alte Standort mit der Menge der Starter überfordert.


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2012)

Also die letzte Runde auf der Wiese hätten sie sich sparen können. Voher war das Rad noch einigermaßen "sauber", aber auf der Runde wurde es noch mal richtig eingesaut!
2 Hochdruckreiniger waren defintiv zu wenig, ich musste aber zum Glück nur 10 min warten.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. Mai 2012)

"vorher war das rad noch sauber" 
wo bitte bist denn lang gefahren -) klar war das i pünkchen aber mein sonst schwazes bike war auch schon vorher braun .
trotz allem werde ich auf jedenfall nächstes jahr wieder dabei sein nirgens kann man soooooo schön im schlamm spielen --eine für mich gute plazierung lies schnell alle strapazen vergessen (gesamt 36 ak 8 auf der mittleren strecke)


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> "vorher war das rad noch sauber"
> wo bitte bist denn lang gefahren -) klar war das i pünkchen aber mein sonst schwazes bike war auch schon vorher braun .
> trotz allem werde ich auf jedenfall nächstes jahr wieder dabei sein nirgens kann man soooooo schön im schlamm spielen --eine für mich gute plazierung lies schnell alle strapazen vergessen (gesamt 36 ak 8 auf der mittleren strecke)



das Stück Straße vorher hat einiges runtergeholt, abe rnur bei entsprechendem Tempo 

zumindest war es vorher kein Gras-Dreck-Gemisch.
Zudem steht sauber in ""

um es dir gleich zu tun: Kurzstrecke Gesamt 28, AK 10


----------



## Toni172 (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn hier Jemand vom Schinderhannes-Team mitliest. 

Sind die verlorengegangenen "Pokale" schon wieder aufgetaucht?? Die waren optisch sehr schön. Wäre mal was ganz anderes im Regal. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Also die letzte Runde auf der Wiese hätten sie sich sparen können. Voher war das Rad noch einigermaßen "sauber", aber auf der Runde wurde es noch mal richtig eingesaut!
> 2 Hochdruckreiniger waren defintiv zu wenig, ich musste aber zum Glück nur 10 min warten.



sehe ich anderst,habe da 30 Meter vor dem Ziel noch den bis dahin Führenden Marathon AKIII überholt...

JOE


----------



## Blut Svente (7. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> sehe ich anderst,habe da 30 Meter vor dem Ziel noch den bis dahin Führenden Marathon AKII überholt...
> 
> JOE



was biste denn gefahren? Funstrecke?


----------



## bergfloh 7 (7. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Also die letzte Runde auf der Wiese hätten sie sich sparen können. Voher war das Rad noch einigermaßen "sauber", aber auf der Runde wurde es noch mal richtig eingesaut!
> 2 Hochdruckreiniger waren defintiv zu wenig, ich musste aber zum Glück nur 10 min warten.



Ich hoffe die Schuhe habens überlebt!!!  Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wettermann (7. Mai 2012)

*So......liebe Schinder(hannes)  Gemeinde,*

*in meinem ganzen Leben bin ich in 4.Std  noch nie so "verflucht" wurden *
*wie am Sonntag von Euch !!!!    MIT RECHT  !?!? 
*
*Warum......... ich war der  Streckenposten der die "Dankbare" Aufgabe hatte vor dem Ziel, Euch noch mal  nach rechts auf das Wiesenstück zu  leiten.*
*Was ich mir da anhören mußte  !*
*Aber ich habe es gerne getan  !*
*Wir haben heute die Strecke abgebaut,wer  sich HIER noch mal über das Wiesen Stück beschwert muß nächstes Jahr mit zum Abschildern  !!!!*
*Wir sahen heute genau so aus wie ihr  !!!!*

*Ach ja die Pokale:  Sie sind wieder  Aufgetaucht und werden in der nächsten Zeit per Post verschickt !  SORRY*


*P.S.   Also Mir hat es mit Euch "Sehr Gut"  gefallen ! 
*


*Euer Wettermann ,vom Schinder(hannes)  MTB*


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2012)

Wettermann schrieb:


> [/B]
> *Warum......... ich war der  Streckenposten der die "Dankbare" Aufgabe hatte vor dem Ziel, Euch noch mal  nach rechts auf das Wiesenstück zu  leiten.*
> *Was ich mir da anhören mußte  !*
> *Aber ich habe es gerne getan  !*
> ...



wie schon oben geschrieben war ich wohl der einzige der sich da gefreut hat,das gab mir die Gelegenheit mich noch einen Platz nach vorne zu verbessern... 

@Blutdingens...wenn ich 300km irgendwohin anreise gönne ich mir schon die komplette Schlammpackung...deshalb hatte ich auch Marathon geschrieben...wlkikiv...

JOE


----------



## stahlritzel (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
Ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter,Helfer und alle die die es uns Biker ermöglicht haben den Schinderhannes zu bestreiten.
Für mich war es die Primäre und bin begeistert..toller Streckenverlauf (73Km) ,spitzen Verpflegung ,nette Leute und Biker die ihr Rad Art gerecht bewegen  können...es war ..bis zu 9.Schinderhannes...


----------



## Toni172 (7. Mai 2012)

Hups, hatte ganz vergessen mich noch bei allen Helfern und Organisatoren für die tolle veranstaltung zu bedanken. 
War Super bei Euch!!!


----------



## Jabo (7. Mai 2012)

Nabend !!
Sooo, ich bin auch platt !! So eine Veranstaltung zu stemmen macht "auch" müde  !
Ich ziehe meinen Hut für jeden Teilnehmer !! Klasse Leistungen , bei so einem schweren geläuf !! Zitat......." ich hab noch nie so oft in`s leere getreten wie heut " !
Sagen wir mal so .....das war ne messlatte für jeden Teilnehmer in bezug auf Fitness !!
Weiter euch viel Spass ...............man sieht sich !!


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ..wenn ich 300km irgendwohin anreise gönne ich mir schon die komplette Schlammpackung...


Das haben mein Drahtesel und ich auch bekommen





Aber: das Gras im letzten Jahr war schlimmer.

Ich konnte auch noch auf der letzten Wiese überholen. Leider weder in meiner AK (ich war 1.) noch im Marathon Zieleinlauf (10Min Abstand nach vorne).

@Orga-Team: die Wiese war schon OK. Eigendlich habe ich mich 95.5km darauf gefreut. Danach war nämlich die Erlösung.

Die Fun- und Halbmarathonfahrer waren leichte Beute auf den letzten Kilometern. 

-trekki


----------



## Giom (7. Mai 2012)

der letzte Wiesentück war schon in sich die Erlösung. Viel krimineller fand ich die letzte Trailabfahrt. Beim Schild "Ziel in 5 km" dachte ich ganz naiv, es geht nur noch auf Emmelshausen hoch dann eine kleine Runde um bzw. in Emmelshausen, und fertig. Dann plötzlch das Schild rechts runter
"mein Gott,dachte ich, eine Wiese zum Hochfahren haben die bestimmt noch eingebaut, aber dann doch nur noch einen schliesslich angenehmen Anstieg


----------



## unknownbeats (7. Mai 2012)

@wettermann  wie geil   
sich warscheinlich da als ordner selbst einzuteilen hat ja auch was von masoschismus so bist du hoffentlich wie wir auf deine kosten gekommen hehe
das allerdings genau dort auch die fotografen waren wird "herrliche " bilder geschaffen haben. denke bis auf die ein oder andere ausnahme haben wir da nicht mehr den tollsten eindruck hinterlassen. -)
sehen uns trotzdem nächstes jahr wieder- da müsst ihr euch schon mehr einfallen lassen!!!!! -)


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> Beim Schild "Ziel in 5 km"



das schild war ein graus. noch grausamer aber der streckenposten, der an der letzten straßenquerung kurz vor dem sportplatz meinte "noch 12 km, dann seid ihr da." dabei hatte ich in dem moment schon abgeschaltet - im kopf noch das ziel am sportplatz nur ein paar meter entfernt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (7. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> sehe ich anderst,habe da 30 Meter vor dem Ziel noch den bis dahin Führenden Marathon AKIII überholt...
> 
> JOE



verstehe! und dann haste ihn sogar noch um 10 Minuten distanziert!


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> verstehe! und dann haste ihn sogar noch um 10 Minuten distanziert!




hast Du irgendein Problem mit mir ? wer hat was von 10 Minuten geschrieben ? es waren nach Rangliste 6sek...irgendwas bringst Du durcheinander...na ja solange bei Dir auf dem Rad alles klappt...wir sind hier nämlich in einem Radforum...

wenn Du noch irgendetwas persönliches posten willst bitte per PN...

so langsam nervts...


JOE


----------



## powderJO (8. Mai 2012)

du hast oben aus versehen mal ak ii geschrieben - vielleicht hängt sich blut sventje daran auf, statt mal kurz ein paar sekunden nachzudenken oder zumindest einfach höflich nachzufragen. aber du weißt ja, wie es hier im ibc ist ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> du hast oben aus versehen mal ak ii geschrieben - vielleicht hängt sich blut sventje daran auf, statt mal kurz ein paar sekunden nachzudenken oder zumindest einfach höflich nachzufragen. aber du weißt ja, wie es hier im ibc ist ...



ok, das hatte ich dann aber später korrigiert...egal...wichtiger ist ja, dass es trotz der etwas suboptimalen Verhältnisse irgendwie richtig Spaß gemacht hat und vor allem dem Veranstalter und den Helfern die einen richtig guten Job gemacht haben einfach nur ein Lob gebührt...

JOE


----------



## Dave.82 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich ziehe als Streckenposten Nr. 22 (km 35HM/40M) auch meinen Hut vor euch! Ich stand am schlammigen Hohlweg mit meinem Radl.
Als das Führungsmopped sich im Hohlweg eingegraben hat und nur mit Not hochkam, habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass dieser eigentlich gar nicht so steile Anstieg richtig bitter für euch wird. Und das war er dann wohl auch für die Meisten für euch. Habe auf dem Rückweg noch den ein oder anderen umherirrenden, frierend nach dem Heimweg suchenden Biker einen Rücktransport organisiert und dann den Kollegen an der Zeitnahme abgelöst.
Die Zeitnahme war bei den Bedingungen und mit den malträtierten Startnummern auch etwas schwierig. Einiges musste vom Zeitnahmechef von Hand korrigiert werden. Er hatte Sonntag auch keinen einfachen Job!


----------



## Blut Svente (8. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> du hast oben aus versehen mal ak ii geschrieben - vielleicht hängt sich blut sventje daran auf, statt mal kurz ein paar sekunden nachzudenken oder zumindest einfach höflich nachzufragen. aber du weißt ja, wie es hier im ibc ist ...



mit ak 3 passt das ganze! glückwunsch und nicht immer gleich so hoch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> mit ak 3 passt das ganze! glückwunsch und nicht immer gleich so hoch gehen...



Glückwunsch zurück...hast ja nach meinen Informationen Deine Altersklasse auch gewonnen...

JOE
@powderjo hab ich ja schon vor Ort gratuliert...lauter Gewinner hier...


----------



## Wettermann (8. Mai 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> @wettermann  wie geil
> sich warscheinlich da als ordner selbst einzuteilen hat ja auch was von masoschismus so bist du hoffentlich wie wir auf deine kosten gekommen hehe
> das allerdings genau dort auch die fotografen waren wird "herrliche " bilder geschaffen haben. denke bis auf die ein oder andere ausnahme haben wir da nicht mehr den tollsten eindruck hinterlassen. -)
> sehen uns trotzdem nächstes jahr wieder- da müsst ihr euch schon mehr einfallen lassen!!!!! -)



*Du kannst  **davon ausgehen das wir uns bestimmt noch was neues
einfallen lassen !!!!
Und wenn ich im nächsten Jahr mit Liegestuhl und Sonnenschirm
+Grill den Posten wieder mache !!!
Dann wirst du bestimmt nicht mehr schreiben: *da müsst ihr euch schon mehr einfallen lassen!!!!! 

Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## Trekki (8. Mai 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Bilder?



http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_12.aspx


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Mai 2012)

Tischi eckt auch immer an, was ein querolant


----------



## powderJO (11. Mai 2012)

alle, die dabei waren als helfer an der strecke, am grill, im zelt etc  oder als fahrer - hat es sonst noch irgend jemanden nach dem rennen oder im umfeld unmittelbar davor so richtig derb niedergestreckt mit fieber schüttefrost und den unangenehmen begleiterscheinungen eines magen-darm-virus oder einer samonellen-vergiftung? mich hat es das leider und noch ist die ursache nicht klar - deshalb hier die nachfrage. könnte meinen ärzten helfen, den schuldigen zu finden und in den griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Dave.82 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo powderJO,

oh, das ist übel... Ich bin im Orgateam vertreten und habe von keiner von Dir beschriebenen Krankheit gehört. Sind ja sehr viele aus Emmelshausen und Umgebung mitgefahren und auch aus dem Orgateam und von den Streckenposten habe ich nichts derartiges gehört. Nudeln, Riegel etc. haben wir auch alle konsumiert.
Ich denke die Infektionsquelle ist eine andere!

Gute Besserung im Namen vom Schinder(hannes)-Team!

Gruß Dave


----------



## kona86 (11. Mai 2012)

Bis auf Müdigkeit ist bei mir nichts vom Schinderhannes geblieben. Die bekomme ich hoffentlich übers Wochenende in den Griff


----------



## powderJO (11. Mai 2012)

> Ich denke die Infektionsquelle ist eine andere!



denke ich auch - die bratwurst war nämlich lecker im ziel  wollte nur nix unversucht lassen, einen eventuellen parallelfall zu finden, damit man die ursache gezielter behandeln kann. nervt nämlich ziemlich die geschichte, vor allem, weil sie mich schon wieder wertvolle trainings- und rennzeit kostet.  naja, immerhin kann ich so den giro schauen ...


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> alle, die dabei waren als helfer an der strecke, am grill, im zelt etc  oder als fahrer - hat es sonst noch irgend jemanden nach dem rennen oder im umfeld unmittelbar davor so richtig derb niedergestreckt mit fieber schüttefrost und den unangenehmen begleiterscheinungen eines magen-darm-virus oder einer samonellen-vergiftung? mich hat es das leider und noch ist die ursache nicht klar - deshalb hier die nachfrage. könnte meinen ärzten helfen, den schuldigen zu finden und in den griff zu bekommen.



ups...

Gute Besserung...

ich hatte nur im Mund von den verdreckten Flaschen etwa Probleme...evtl. könnte da was von der Wiese ? 

JOE


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ups...
> 
> 
> ich hatte nur im Mund von den verdreckten Flaschen etwa Probleme...evtl. könnte da was von der Wiese ?
> ...



Da biste nicht der einzige und Halsschmerzen habe ich auch noch.


----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung...



merci. geht schon wieder ein wenig besser. aber weit jenseits von fit. im kh versuchen sie immer noch den erreger zu klären - musste mich auch selbst entlassen, hätten mich gerne noch länger da behalten. aber ich hatte angst ernsthaft krank zu werden


----------



## kona86 (16. Mai 2012)

Einige Bilder gibts hier...

weitere werden folgen.


----------



## Dave.82 (18. Mai 2012)

âDie 1.065 mir vorliegenden Fotos sind jetzt bei Flickr online. Es kann sein, dass im Laufe der nÃ¤chsten Woche nochmal welche dazukommen.


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2012)

@Dave.93 und kona86: vielen Dank.


----------

